# Ordered The 2007 Outback 26rs



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

Took the leap and ordered the familys first TT. The family is excited to finally camp in something with hard sides. Our family has been using a tent or renting cabins to do our camping, but no longer baby, we will have our own box on wheels. Patiently waiting for the phone call to say, 'your camper has arrived'.
I will be pulling the new 26RS with a GMC 1/2 ton extended cab 2wd V-8


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats and welcome to our little corner of cyberspace


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

*welcome to outbackers* action 
and *congrats on the 26rs*

darrel


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, SouthLa26RS!* action 
We are glad you have decided to join us.









And congratulations on the new 26RS... *Whoo Hoo!*

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

action Welcome to Outbackers action

Congrats on your soon to be new 26rs!
We're glad you joined the club








Take care and post often,
Dawn sunny


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Congrats...have FUN!!!


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

That is a nice unit....good luck with it and check the info on this site. It is very helpful.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Enjoy your new Outback & all the luxury that it brings to your camping experience.







Camping doesn't get any better then this.








JMHO









Tami


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard! I see from your choice in floorplans that you are a person of exceptional taste and good character


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to the Outbackers and congrats on your new 26RS. Nothing like Christmas in July. action


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome







Have fun + post often action


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congrats on your (soon to be) new arrival! and welcome to the Tribe!



campmg said:


> Welcome to the Outbackers and congrats on your new 26RS. Nothing like Christmas in July. action
> [snapback]130071[/snapback]​


Christmas? You guys can still afford Christmas? We figured that we celebrated Christmas and birthdays (ok - except for the 2 big 50ths), and anniversaries [of anything] for the next 10 years.....last Nov.


----------

